# To avoid during pregnany or to avoid during conception?



## honey-bee (Jul 2, 2011)

Hi there,
I regularly take loperamide for IBS and I understand its to be avoided during pregnancy, is that the same for conception/2ww?
Is there an alternative as I will proabably really need one if this tx works?
Thanks.


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

There won't be any specific research on this as it would be unethical to do it. Often studies are based on women exposed to a drug who didn't know they were pregnant when they took a medicine. They then follow up the mother and baby and see what happens compared to other cases without exposure to the drug. There might be more information in the pregnancy references, but I don't have access to those right now as I am on maternity leave.

This is what the summary of product characteristics for loperamide (immodium) says...

''Safety in human pregnancy has not been established, although from animal studies there are no indications that loperamide HCl posseses any teratogenic or embryotoxic properties.  As with other drugs, it is not advisable to administer this medicine in pregnancy, especially during the first trimester.''

It would depend on a risk benefit assessment done by your doctor.

There are other products on the market, but to advise one would need to know your history specifically and a proper search in all the pregnancy reference texts done at the local hospital medicines information service. The results of this can then be discussed with you by your doctor and you can make an informed choice on what to take. For instance, small doses of codeine could be used for diarrhoea as it it also recommended by some doctors for a short time for OHSS pain in the 2ww if prescribed for you, but longer term they can cause problems for the baby and make you drowsy etc.


----------

